# [Heisec] Tool bringt Apache-Webserver zum Stillstand



## Newsfeed (24 August 2011)

Ein Fehler in der Verarbeitung von Headern mit Range-Requests lässt sich ausnutzen, um mit einem einzigen PC einen Apache-Webserver in die Knie zu zwingen. Eine Tool namens "Apache Killer" kursiert bereits.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

